# starting to get desperate



## D_Hemptress (Feb 5, 2013)

is today like weird holiday or something that i was not aware of?! ive been waiting on some hydei to get here and its been forever. not only did the mail not come at the apartments, i t didnt come in at work either. between my melanogaster culture having humidity issues with everything dying, and the mail taking forever to get here, i really hope none of my babies die.  my ghosts and creos are gonna be fine. i do have some hf pupae that are opening up periodically and i have silk worms, which the creos seem to love.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 5, 2013)

You can go pick up some crickets/waxworms/mealworms from a petstore if you are in a pinch and kill/slice them open offering tiny juicy chunks via hand feeding.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 6, 2013)

omg, i would but i have over 100 nymphs that i would have to do that for.

and that would take hours that i dont have available



Krissim Klaw said:


> You can go pick up some crickets/waxworms/mealworms from a petstore if you are in a pinch and kill/slice them open offering tiny juicy chunks via hand feeding.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Depending on the particular store, the chains like Pet Smart often carry gasters and hydei. Call ahead. Almost always in the fish/reptile department.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 6, 2013)

they do have hydei ive bought it there before. but im tapped out, i already bought some from rebecca im just waiting on them to get here for all the little mouths



Digger said:


> Depending on the particular store, the chains like Pet Smart often carry gasters and hydei. Call ahead. Almost always in the fish/reptile department.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe Rebecca only ships on Mon-Weds so you may get them today. The cultures at pet stores are usually small and probably won't feed 100 nymphs? Good luck, hope you get them soon...


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 6, 2013)

One culture from the pet store should be just fine as long as you look the culture over to make sure it's a thriving one. Then again you may have to purchase two cultures which will run you about $20.00 not to mention sales tax if your state has that... that's why I love Montana... NO SALES TAX!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 6, 2013)

Culturing FF's are a pain until you get the hang of it, Its different for everyone temps, humidity, elevation it all plays a roll in your cultures outcome. While I do agree that CO2 build up in a culture will cause the larva to climb the walls to the lid so will a quality media when the culture is prepared and seeded right. There are so many outdated writes on FF I need to put one out that explains it all from how to properly seed a culture- sterilizing all contents and how to deal with mites.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 6, 2013)

thats exactly the problem! ide have to buy multiple to feed my little buggers. and it would run me over $20 for the small veils. like i said, im tapped out



TheOtherSpecies said:


> One culture from the pet store should be just fine as long as you look the culture over to make sure it's a thriving one. Then again you may have to purchase two cultures which will run you about $20.00 not to mention sales tax if your state has that... that's why I love Montana... NO SALES TAX!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 6, 2013)

also, it doesnt look like the melanogasters are pupating. they look like they are just dead. dont they maintain a certain shape when they are pupating? the ones in my culture are all different sizes and shapes. looks like they just dried out after it got the proper ventilation


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 7, 2013)

I recommend you culture your own ff....I bought the big bag of repasheys and keep cultures year round. I have a smaller (16oz) culture cup that i use to keep a small culture going when the bugs get too big to eat ff's. this way once I have a new ooth hatch i can start a new 32 oz culture and feed off the 16oz untill 32 oz is ready to go. I only wish I could keep my BBF hatches consistant (I wonder if my fridge is too cold)


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 7, 2013)

mantiscurious said:


> I recommend you culture your own ff....I bought the big bag of repasheys and keep cultures year round. I have a smaller (16oz) culture cup that i use to keep a small culture going when the bugs get too big to eat ff's. this way once I have a new ooth hatch i can start a new 32 oz culture and feed off the 16oz untill 32 oz is ready to go. I only wish I could keep my BBF hatches consistant (I wonder if my fridge is too cold)


ide love to have my own culture going, im having issues


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 7, 2013)

Isn't there a petco nearby you or something? Thats usually where i get my ffs.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 7, 2013)

Mantiskid said:


> Isn't there a petco nearby you or something? Thats usually where i get my ffs.


Posted Yesterday, 09:15 AM

thats exactly the problem! ide have to buy multiple to feed my little buggers. and it would run me over $20 for the small veils. like i said, im tapped out

TheOtherSpecies, on 06 Feb 2013 - 08:06, said:



One culture from the pet store should be just fine as long as you look the culture over to make sure it's a thriving one. Then again you may have to purchase two cultures which will run you about $20.00 not to mention sales tax if your state has that... that's why I love Montana... NO SALES TAX!


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 7, 2013)

Petco has the big peanut butter jar size cultures. At least they do in Illinois. There is usually a ton of ff in those depending on how long they have been sitting around.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 7, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> Petco has the big peanut butter jar size cultures. At least they do in Illinois. There is usually a ton of ff in those depending on how long they have been sitting around.


omg that would be perfect. they dont have those over here though, not near me anyway. they only have little vials that are stupid expensive. but i just talk with rebecca today, her server was down but she took care of it. they are eating eachother for now. i just hope the majority of them can hold off until i get the flies tomorrow


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 17, 2013)

How did things turn out D?


----------



## sally (Feb 17, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> Petco has the big peanut butter jar size cultures. At least they do in Illinois. There is usually a ton of ff in those depending on how long they have been sitting around.


yes the cultures around northern IL petcos are usually teaming and they are in the big jars. they last really long also. maybe they are online too...


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 19, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> Petco has the big peanut butter jar size cultures. At least they do in Illinois. There is usually a ton of ff in those depending on how long they have been sitting around.


Yeah that's what I usually get...they're a little pricy ($10.00) but it's worth it.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 19, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> How did things turn out D?


i got a culture from rebecca and its working out perfectly


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 19, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i got a culture from rebecca and its working out perfectly


Nice!


----------

